# le nombre de non lu n'apparait pas dans mail



## jeanlo123 (2 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, un petit problème bien embêtant. Si j'ai des messages non lus dans les libellés à gauche, cela n'est pas spécifié dans mail. du coup je suis obligé d'utiliser l'application de Google sur mon ipad. Vous avez une solution ?


----------



## arbaot (2 Octobre 2011)

pas sur de bien comprendre le PB


----------



## jeanlo123 (3 Octobre 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> pas sur de bien comprendre le PB



merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre.

Quand j'ai par exemple 3 messages non lus dans ma boîte de réception, le chiffre 3 s'affiche.

Quand j'ai x messages non lus dans un des libellés, (dans lesquels se classe automatiquement mes mails), rien de s'affiche.


----------



## arbaot (4 Octobre 2011)

des comptes mail en POP ou en IMAP?


----------



## jeanlo123 (6 Octobre 2011)

Je ne sais pas comment savoir sur un iPad ?


----------

